# Key West vacation



## CarolfromTX (Oct 20, 2021)

Dave and I just got beck from Key West. What a fabulous place! On the way there, I sat next to a young couple. I expressed my excitement about visiting and they gave me restaurant recommendations.  He asked where I was staying, and he says, “My family owns that hotel.” What a coincidence! He worked at a different hotel, and asked my name. I told him. When Dave and I got back to our hotel after dinner, we found an ice bucket with a bottle of Prosecco chilling! How cool was that?!?

We loved the Little White House and Hemingway house. We took a fishing trip, and a sunset cruise. We ate outside at almost every meal. The seafood was fantastic.  Never had a bad meal. We decided the second day that we needed to come back.  Yes, it was pretty spendy, but no more than most other tourist places.


----------



## Della (Oct 20, 2021)

What fun! My brother and his wife went there last year and had a wonderful time.  I've wanted to go since I saw the movie with Hunphrey Bogart!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 20, 2021)

Awesome! You guys look so happy and vacation-y.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 20, 2021)

Very cool place! Been there a couple of times in the past and yes, it is rather 'spendy' but you only live once!
Loved all the open-air eateries and bars along the main drag. They were great for relaxing and just people watching


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2021)

You make a beautiful pair of happy tourists!  Long life and many vacations for you both!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 21, 2021)

Great pictures and a great vacation.  Thanks for the post.

I have not been to the southern most monument since I was about 10 years old, back when the world was flat and there wasn't any silverware (I think).  You remind me that I need to get back to the keys!


----------



## Ronni (Oct 21, 2021)

Key West is our favorite out of all the trips we’ve taken!  Papa Hemingway's house was amazing, as were all those polydactyl kitties!

You look like you had a great time!! Hard not to, there! 

One of our Key West photos


----------

